# Help needed for enclosure building (w/ focus on glassing)



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Looking at beginning to build a larger enclosure for my bredli for when he gets a bit bigger. Figure if I strart now I won't be in a rush. He is a year old and has a quite large enclosure now, but I am aware in the future it will be too small for him. 

Have been looking around and have seen some great looking DIY Tv units, bookcases etc. that would be perfect for the job. One of which I will post here.







For something like this, how would I go putting in glass on the front. I would knock out the shelving in the middle and create a rockwall etc. with some nice ledges and plenty of wood for him to climb on. There is plenty of information that I have found on this, however I don't seem to be able to find the specific information on glass that I am after. With that size enclosure, would it be large enough for an adult bredli? Would I need to take out the cabinet at the botom to give it extra height? I read somehwere the height of the enclosure should be equal to the length of the snake? Is this correct for an arboreal? How about the widths and depths?

Also what are the options someone has for putting glass on the front of an enclosure (Sliding Doors, Opening Doors etc.), with particular focus on a higher enclosure rather than wide one. I have found plenty of enclosures designed for ground dwelling species, but what about arboreals that would prefer more height in their enclosures? Also, with the options, how much expense is involved etc. I need to know what sort of price I would be looking at before going ahead with it  

I am happy to spend a little more than you would on a professional enclosure due to the appreciation I get when making something myself, and there is plenty of information on how to do it here from some great Do-It-Yourselfers. I have had a great time reading through it all, and I feel inspired!!

Anticipating and appreciating your fantastic responses!!!!

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

That looks like an ok size but may be a bit small if it turns into a big boy/girl as an adult. You wouldn't need to remove the cabinet section completely. You could just cut a hole in the floor so it could crawl in there. Then you'd just need to either make the doors lockable or replace them with glass.
Sliding doors are ok but as you said in high enclosures they get a bit annoying because they restrict the amount of room you have to reach in to do whatever you need to do. If you really have to though it's easy to remove the doors entirely if they're just in tracks.
Anyway hope that answers some of your questions. You should have a go at doing at least one yourself. You get great satisfaction from it.
Also Bredlis are semi-arboreal no arboreal, just a little nit picky thing but you might as well know for the future


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Tom l have had Bredli for many years with my adults approaching 2.5 meters and 10 kg's now l think that tv unit is an excellent start but all l would do is remove the two shelves and drill a 90-100mm hole through to the bottom (into the enclosed section) and just put a lock on the doors and leave them as is and then put some branches in (50-70mm thick)screwed in across the top section which will also add to the stability of your enclosure a Habistat heat panel screwed to the roof with a 4mm gap, 3 branches put 150-175mm under the panel for basking perches.......now the front...grab some tubelok and four corner pieces cut it to suite the front ....get some glass cut to suite the tubelok (and use the rebated tubelok) silicone the glass into the tubelok, put on hinges and a catch/latch...done
cheers solar 17 (Baden)...ps mine spend 99% of the time on their branches


----------



## 1woma (Jun 2, 2011)

wow great info SOLAR 17 i have hachie bredli's and i am doing there adult enclosure soon you answered some questions i had like how big i needed to make the access whole, how think the branches needed to be for adults ect thanks. but what the hell is tublok?


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Fantastic information from both of you. I think the consensus is definitely to make the bottom cabinet into a hidey hole for the snake. I really like that idea and have seen a couple of other posts that go for that exactly. Will pull out the shelving in it and put some melamine in the bottom if I end up getting the unit. 

With the bottom, should a heat source be provided halfway up the enclosure or only at the top. I live in Melbourne so am a little worried about the heat of the enclosure for the snake. When you are talking about the Habistat heat panel do you mean to put it in the roof of the cabinet below so it radiated heat down into the cabinet and up into the bottom of the main enclosure? Or do you meant to create a shelf near the roof of the main enclosure and screw the Heat panel into it in order to provide heat above and below? Is this the sort of thing you are talking about?

http://www.reptilesgreece.com/pdfs/CATALOGUES%20AND%20MANUALS/Habistat/Habistat%20Manuals/HabistatReptileRadiator.pdf

On that topic, before putting in fake rockwall is it possible to line the inside of the wood with some silver insulation? This would keep the heat in a little better in the cooler part of Australia. 

Where do you source your wood Baden? Do you go find branches outside and put them in after drying them out or do you get them from a supplier?

Also, what is Tubelok? I had a quick look for it and can;t work out what it is. Do you get it made up by a certain company? From what I can see the company is Tubelok? 

Thanks a lot for the advice on arboreal/semi-arboreal saximus. What is the difference? I just figured they were arboreal because they are usually found in trees in their native environment around Alice Springs. Is an arboreal only found in trees?

I would love to see some photos of peoples Bredli enclosures!! If you two could provide me with some enclosure porn I would be very appreciative. Thanks a lot for the great advice!

Regards,

Tom



1woma said:


> wow great info SOLAR 17 i have hachie bredli's and i am doing there adult enclosure soon you answered some questions i had like how big i needed to make the access whole, how think the branches needed to be for adults ect thanks. but what the hell is tublok?


 
Haha beat me on the Tubelok! Would love some photos.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

I found this with a quick Google search: Welcome To TUBELOK
Not sure if that's what Baden is talking about. All I would do in that case though is make a frame out of timber (either use a router on a solid piece or make a frame from four pieces) then silicone the glass into it. My example of that is here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/just-something-whipped-together-153474/
It's not for a Bredli but you can see how I did the doors. I also have sliding doors on another enclosure (no pics sorry) and they both have their merits.
I personally would just provide a heat source (in the form of a globe) at the top for basking and either a low wattage globe or a radiator or a heat mat in the bottom section so it doesn't get too cold. That's just of those personal choices though so you will probably get a different opinion from everyone who answers.
Yes semi-arboreal means they spend some time on the ground and some in trees. The only true arboreal Morelia I know of it a GTP


----------



## 1woma (Jun 2, 2011)

i googled it to Sax but still had no idea what solar17 was talking about, will keep checking out the page though. 

solar 17 can i also ask why did you say a radiator not a globe?


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

saximus said:


> I found this with a quick Google search: Welcome To TUBELOK
> Not sure if that's what Baden is talking about. All I would do in that case though is make a frame out of timber (either use a router on a solid piece or make a frame from four pieces) then silicone the glass into it. My example of that is here: http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/just-something-whipped-together-153474/
> It's not for a Bredli but you can see how I did the doors. I also have sliding doors on another enclosure (no pics sorry) and they both have their merits.
> I personally would just provide a heat source (in the form of a globe) at the top for basking and either a low wattage globe or a radiator or a heat mat in the bottom section so it doesn't get too cold. That's just of those personal choices though so you will probably get a different opinion from everyone who answers.
> Yes semi-arboreal means they spend some time on the ground and some in trees. The only true arboreal Morelia I know of it a GTP


 
Cheers, thanks a lot for that. I googled it and couldn't work out what it was as well haha. Looks like it would be quite expensive unless you dealt with them in large quantities. I think it is the framing they use for outsides of apartment buildings and their glass walls etc that he is talking about. I have a router and all the necessary woodworking equipment so it should be easy enough to make up some frames for it.

Really appreciate all the advice Saximus. Thanks for your time.

Tom


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

It just looks like specially made frames for holding glass so it looks more pro than my crappy routing job up in that thread I linked. When Baden gets back he can probably confirm that though.
Radiators are the "in thing" at the moment. They apparently last for heaps longer than any globes and they have the advantage of converting all the energy to heat rather than also producing light so they are more efficient



thefridge71 said:


> Really appreciate all the advice Saximus. Thanks for your time.


 That's cool. I love helping...if I know the answers


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 2, 2011)

1woma said:


> i googled it to Sax but still had no idea what solar17 was talking about, will keep checking out the page though.
> 
> solar 17 can i also ask why did you say a radiator not a globe?


reliability 100% over globes of any sort....l may have got the name wrong although l love the stuff....what l meant was the 25mm square aluminium tube, it might even be, no l am not sure now....damm it
Baden


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Had a look around and it looks like Qubelok is the stuff we are after perhaps!

http://www.spacepac.com.au/Brochures/Shelving/Qubelok/Aluminium_Tube_and_Nylon_Joints_3pg_np.pdf

Is this the stuff Baden. I would be surprised if it isn't 

Thanks a lot for that.

It looks like fantastic and easy stuff to use for the glass door at the front. Just attach hinges, put in some 6mm glass and off you go.


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 2, 2011)

thefridge71 said:


> Had a look around and it looks like Qubelok is the stuff we are after perhaps!
> 
> http://www.spacepac.com.au/Brochures/Shelving/Qubelok/Aluminium_Tube_and_Nylon_Joints_3pg_np.pdf
> 
> ...


Yep thats it....cheers Baden



solar 17 said:


> Yep thats it....cheers Baden


just an after thought a couple of years ago l did a post on this stuff and making an enclosure out of a plastic tub if you are interested (for hatchies & juvies). Baden


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Baden is there any specific reason you suggest this stuff? Is it just for aesthetics?


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

It seems ridiculously easy to use. Just cut the lengths out of the piping, knock it in and glue it to the corner pieces so you have the square frame set up to the right width and height. Insert the glass and silicone it to the inside of the glass door. Put on hinges and attach it all onto the front of the enclosure. 

I am interested in what it looks like finished Baden. Is it thick enough or would it look a little weird on a large enclosure. It is kind of like a shower door tubing correct?

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/cheap-enclosures-78063/

I found the post you made a while back, thanks for that Baden. What a fantastic looking cheap enclosure for a juvenile python.


----------



## saximus (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow that is really nice. They had really similar setups at the Hawkesbury expo for the competition animals but, once again, using timber frames. Very cool Baden


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Got some pricing on the Qubelok from a company. The brochure is here for anyone who is interested. Looks like it would work out to be around 80 bucks for one large door for my enclosure. Reasonable. From what I have read in your enclosure walkthrough a couple of years ago you got yours from Bunnings however Baden? Is this correct? Do they sell it?

Regards,

Tom


----------



## Jackrabbit (Jun 2, 2011)

solar 17 said:


> grab some tubelok and four corner pieces cut it to suite the front ....get some glass cut to suite the tubelok (and use the rebated tubelok) silicone the glass into the tubelok, put on hinges and a catch/latch...done
> cheers solar 17 (Baden)...ps mine spend 99% of the time on their branches



Baden.. where do you get the Tubelok from? I am getting quotes for glass doors myself now and am concerned that with traditional wood frames you not only have the frame down the centre you also lose some of the viewing area. I have asked the glass place about frameless doors if I can get the hinges which I haven't seen in Bunnings.


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

If you are interested Jackrabbit I have just posted a PDF. I contacted them today to get a quote. For 6m of Qubelok it would cost about 80 bucks for stuff you can insert glass into. You may need more or less than 6m. But they come in 6m increments.


----------



## solar 17 (Jun 2, 2011)

thefridge71 said:


> If you are interested Jackrabbit I have just posted a PDF. I contacted them today to get a quote. For 6m of Qubelok it would cost about 80 bucks for stuff you can insert glass into. You may need more or less than 6m. But they come in 6m increments.


bunnings sell it a lot cheaper than that and l think they are called capral also sell it as thats where l get mine from....baden


----------



## dangles (Jun 2, 2011)

my local bunnings has it up with the colorbond fence posts, checker plate etc. about 20 for a 2m length i think


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cheers guys.


----------



## thefridge71 (Jun 7, 2011)

So I ended up getting the TV unit below for a bargain. Exams this week, but should get stuck into it all on the weekend or next week. Looking at knocking out the shelving in the middle, making a hole down into the bottom area and putting glass doors on the front. The doors at the bottom are a little bent, so I will make up some new ones and put them on there so I can still open it and check on the snake if he is down there but still have it nice and dark for him. 







I am interested in what people who have done something like this do for substrate. How do you put in substrate that will allow the snake to go through to the bottom area but won't drag a lot of it down with him. I don't particularly want to use newspaper, if I go to all the trouble of making a nice enclosure with rockwall etc I want to be able to show it off in the loungeroom 

I am also after information regarding the heat radiators you speak of Baden. Would one of these be powerful enough to keep an enclosure warm enough in the middle of winter in 
Melbourne. It gets very cold down here. The shed where he is living now is getting down to 0 at night, the temps in the cage are fine but I have a 75w Ceramic and a 75w Red Basking light in the enclosure to keep it warm enough for him. I am just worried about having the bottom of the enclosure much colder than the temperature gradient I want. I would like for him to feel comfortable using the bottom and the top. Perhaps it would be an idea to have floor heating at the bottom of the enclosure and heating at the top as you suggested Baden. That way he can get his heat on branches at the top of the enclosure, and get heat down the bottom in his hiding area and the middle of the enclosure can act as a cooler area. I could set this up with ventilation pretty easily I would think. 

Please let me know what you think everyone. I am keen on getting as many perspectives as possible so I can make up my mind 

Regards,

Tom


----------



## porks (Jun 8, 2011)

Just finished a similar build tho im only using the TV section so far my dim x coastal is still a baby




check out http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/fixing-pine-unit-vinnies-160128/ (not me)
Shelves: Dont cut them out completely cut the center out with a jig saw and leave 100mm around this will stiffen the unit and create climbing/basking shelves 
substrate: I'm using Marine carpet have 4 sheets so I can just swap and wash 1200x2000 cost $50 
Heat: I have a 100w ceramic light sits happy on 30C most the day but on a 5C night enclosure drops to 21C adding heat cord soon. My enclosure is only 315L. You will need allot more heat I suggest a heat rack like in the above link but on the floor and 2 100w heat lights 
Doors: I'm in Wollongong and every glass shop I've rang has told me to go to spacepac (the Qubelok guys) quote for 5mm slides $6 Bunnings $15. I'm told "spacepac have specialised in glass stuff for 20 years and are the best at what they do"
If you go with the timber frames be sure they are thick and strong 1000x700x5 glass is not light perhaps 2 or 3 doors is a safer option but will not look as good

keep you eyes open posting my build soon


----------



## sutto75 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hello Tom

Thay are a good unit to convert just clean it out and paint it.... here is one i done very happy with out come

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/new-enclosure-first-customer-158041/

If you wont some info just send a pm with an email address and i will send a word doc i done for another member.
Regrds
Tony


----------

